# Cure Time Concern



## troy fuller (Jan 20, 2013)

So I am attempting bacon for the first time and I currently have a Tender Quick Cure recipe on the bellies in the fridge.  They are vacuum packed and two have skin of while the other two have the skin removed.  I followed the proper TQ ratio to meat and put them in the fridge on Sunday, 1/13.  Each portion weighs between 2-3lbs.

I just checked them and the two thin ones have no soft spots, indicating they are cured already and the two thicker ones are only slightly softer, but also feel cured.

THE PROBLEM: I am leaving Tuesday morning 1/22 on business and will not return until Friday evening 1/25.  Do I leave the bellies in the cure until I return?  Do I remove them from the cure, rinse, dry, and re-vacuum pack until I return?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 20, 2013)

I would leave them in the cure as they are, there's nothing wrong with that in this case, in fact, it's a benefit.



~Martin


----------



## troy fuller (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!  How is it better?  Will they not become too salty?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 20, 2013)

Troy Fuller said:


> Thanks for the reply!  How is it better?  Will they not become too salty?



It's better because the added time will ensure that the salt and cure equalize well throughout the bacon.

It won't be too salt, as long as you like your bacon about 3% salt.


~Martin


----------



## troy fuller (Jan 20, 2013)

That is music to my ears!!  Thanks for relieving some stress from my first bacon experience!!!


----------

